# wherecn i get ecobed/finacard wigan/lancs



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi guys dose anyone know anywhere in wigan/lancashire that stocks ecopetbed finacard or somthing similar.
was thinking of a farm shop or equine supplier but cant seem to locate any.
Thnks for anyhelp


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Finacard will post a bale of bedding to you, have a look on their website.

If you don't want it posted to you then you can look in horse supply shops as they will often sell ecobed. You could also talk to a pet shop owner to see if they could order a bale for you.


----------

